# recommendations for a truck?



## missourifornian (May 10, 2010)

Being a high school student, I will need a vehicle of some sort soon. As many of you guys have owned quite a few great (and not so great) cars and trucks, I was looking for recommendations....I have about 10k MAX to spend, so any help would be appreciated. I have no brand loyalty either, and could survive with a car or truck. But, I am a performance junkie, so ford escorts and aspires need not apply:dazed:.


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

I always suggest the Duramax trucks, but for 10K you wont find a decent one.

A Cummins is another good route, and older 94-98 one with the 12 valve would be ideal.

Since you are a performance junkie, the 12 valve will allow you to add power cheap and easy. make sure you get one with a manual.

Now if you dont need a heavy duty pickup. I suggest a 2000-2003 VW TDI Jetta or Golf again with a manual. These years had the ALH engine which is easy to modify and will support a lot of power. Its also easy to work on. And you wont spend any money on fuel. I get about 46mpg with mine and i drive it pretty hard. A far cry from the MPGs i got before my DMax got turned into a strict pulling truck.


----------



## missourifornian (May 10, 2010)

Wow nice, pulling trucks are insane. And thanks, I know a few people who are really satisfied with their VW diesels. The dodge 12v has always been on my radar, but in my area, they are all either ranch trucks or 2wd automatics. I am a big diesel person, and ive figured out that 4wd is the way to get the most power to the ground. Tricking out a tdi jetta would be interesting though!


----------



## missourifornian (May 10, 2010)

Oh, also, would an engine swap be useful in the ranch truck picture to the left? it has the 4 banger with a 5 speed manual, and is adequate, but we have an inline 6 from an older mustang. I was thinking of either turbo-ing the old mustang motor, or supercharging this motor. Any suggestions?


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

There are tons of aftermarket parts for TDIs and they wont break the bank either.

I dont know what the truck is in your avatar but since you say it has an inline 4 I would guess its a smaller japanese pickup, ranger or Power 10.

If it is a smaller compact pickup, one of the easiest and most common diesel swaps is a B3.9 Cummins. Which is the 5.9L cummins with two cylinders less. Its a common engine and is found in almost every bread truck. Best thing is that it only takes a couple wires to run. Now the weight will be an issues so youll have to work on the suspension a bit.


----------



## missourifornian (May 10, 2010)

sorry, its a ford ranger. And the engine I was thinking about was gas, since we already own it, and its collecting dust. Also, would a cummins diesel with 300k miles or over run well? These are the only ones in my price range, and I am somewhat put off by the mileage.


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

The Engine will run well with over 300,000 if it has been properly maintained but the rest of the truck will be falling apart. Dodges are not known for reliability.

If you want a good project and want to keep the ranger, a 3BT cummins will just about drop in. there are quite a few people who have done this swap.


----------



## missourifornian (May 10, 2010)

hmmm....thats interesting. I love the ranger to death, but it currently is sans roof/windshield/full doors, so Missouri winters won't be too fun. If that truck had a full cab, I wouldn't be looking for another truck! Where could I find said diesel engine? i am not familiar with that designation. Thanks dude, I'm really glad you are helping me with this. Anyone else want in?


----------



## missourifornian (May 10, 2010)

Hey, speaking of dodge diesels, I would cry with happiness for this one.
Dodge : Ram 3500: eBay Motors (item 140408834771 end time May-24-10 20:01:45 PDT)


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

The only REAL truck has FORD on the side.....

I've had TWO F-150's go over 300,000 miles with the 5.4 Triton gas engine in them. I won't have a diesel - especially a Duramax or Cummins. I'm already deaf in one ear, and would like to keep the other! 

Maintenance and repairs on a diesel are also going to be a lot higher then a gas motor. Also - in most areas - especially where you have real winters, a diesel will probably take fuel additives, and the diesel will be more expensive in the first place. 

Since you are a young man in HS, I'd go with a smaller truck that won't cost you as much to keep on the road.

What ever you get, be careful with it, and remember who is buying the tires.


----------



## fordf150farmer (May 1, 2010)

Fordfarm said:


> The only REAL truck has FORD on the side.....
> 
> I've had TWO F-150's go over 300,000 miles with the 5.4 Triton gas engine in them. I won't have a diesel - especially a Duramax or Cummins. I'm already deaf in one ear, and would like to keep the other!
> 
> ...





very good advice right there... our whole family is ford, with never any major problems, especially with the 97-03 trucks. (f150s) 

no matter what brand you go with, it is true that regular maintenenc (i.e oil change) is more expensive, but you dont do it quite as often as with a gas, BUT when the diesel does break something major, it will be more expensive to fix. 

and yes you can get 20 mpg out of a cummins, but is paying ( around here its .50) more per gallon worth it when you can get say a gasser that gets 16 with cheaper fuel? not to mention the up fron cost.... an in good shape, with no major problems in its future diesel will run 15 grand easy. (again around where i am) but a gas truck 1/2 ton or even 3/4 ton will run between 4-7 grand and is in just a good of condition as that 15 grand diesel. 


so take into account your needs and be honest with yourself, and then compare by saying, can i honestly afford this if i go this rout and then something fs up and i have to fix it. 

and to people who think the only thing you can pull with is a diesel are flat wrong. yes they can be better, but i can hook my half ton ford to my buddies cummins and the load he has on it and i can pull it. i dont recomend doing that often, but you should get the idea, if you dont tow a very often, then a gas will work for when you do.


----------



## missourifornian (May 10, 2010)

Actually, our ranch truck is a f250. I LOVE that truck, but I have .0001% chance of getting it! I personally would prefer a diesel because of the reliability, gas mileage, power, and overall coolness. Lots of people where I live have f150's, so I feel like I would just be another guy in a truck. I would really like more of the personal experiences or recommendations, this is helping me a lot.


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

missourifornian said:


> hmmm....thats interesting. I love the ranger to death, but it currently is sans roof/windshield/full doors, so Missouri winters won't be too fun. If that truck had a full cab, I wouldn't be looking for another truck! Where could I find said diesel engine? i am not familiar with that designation. Thanks dude, I'm really glad you are helping me with this. Anyone else want in?


Just google 4BT cummins or 3.9L cummins for sale, and you will find many, otherwise call a scrapyard, they are very common.



Fordfarm said:


> The only REAL truck has FORD on the side.....
> 
> I've had TWO F-150's go over 300,000 miles with the 5.4 Triton gas engine in them. I won't have a diesel - especially a Duramax or Cummins. I'm already deaf in one ear, and would like to keep the other!
> 
> ...


Comparing the sound of a duramax to a Cummins, is like comparing the sound of a Jet aircraft standing on the tarmec versus sitting inside. Im guessing you are an older fellow, who things of diesels as loud, smelly and slow. Well in reality they are quieter than many gas engines now, they emit very few emissions (cleaner than LA air which isnt saying much but still), and a stock Duramax can beat camaros, mustangs, and chargers (depending on the package) and remember this is a car that weighs under 4,000lbs going up against and HD truck. Turn up the wick on diesels and they have been cutting 9 second quarters with 6200lb race weights, in street truck form, but with a lot of work done to them like any 9 second vehicle.

The old Cummins trucks are loud. Duramaxes never were. The New cummins truck are very quite and the new Duramaxes are quieter than their gas counterparts.

You mention how Ford is the best, I love this comment from many people. Yes the F150 is a decent truck, minus the poor fuel economy. But you are aware Ford makes diesels too right? and ever since they ditched the 7.3 in 2003, they have been complete failures. Not as bad as Oldsmobiles diesels, but close.

The diesels regular maintnence will cost more, but it will last longer. When something breaks it might be expensive, but major issues dont happen often. I suggested the Cummins because it is older, simpler and extremely cheap to work on.

Now days it costs just as much to fix a diesel as it does to fix one of the new advanced gasoline engines. And for what advantage? Gasoline engines are very inefficient. Its in the pudding, cant dispute it.


In the winter, 90% of diesels DONT need additives. I cant remember the last time I used one. But I know Wisconsin winters arent considered Real winters by folks who live up north further. 

Once the colds set in, all of the pumps start blending in #1 diesel to raise the cloud point and eliminate gelling. #1 diesel is very close to kerosene where as #2 diesel is very close to heating oil.




fordf150farmer said:


> very good advice right there... our whole family is ford, with never any major problems, especially with the 97-03 trucks. (f150s)
> 
> no matter what brand you go with, it is true that regular maintenenc (i.e oil change) is more expensive, but you dont do it quite as often as with a gas, BUT when the diesel does break something major, it will be more expensive to fix.
> 
> ...



F150s are decent. I havent seen good fuel economy numbers out of the mighty 5.4 Triton though, actually they have been quite dissapointing in my mind.

Now when you talk fuel economy you have to compare apples to apples, similar engines. So for the Duramax the comparison would be the 8.1L Vortec. Which used to have a little more power, but lacked the torque. The 8.1 would struggle to hit 12mpg unloaded, whereas a stock duramax would do that loaded.

Diesel fuel around here isnt that much higher, but its still not at the right price where you will get ahead buying a diesel.

Towing. You wont tow with a 1/2 ton what many people tow with a diesel. OK what many people who actually use their trucks tow with them.

We gross between 40,000-48,000 with our farm trucks all the time. Yes they are not rated for it, and it does require a good driver.





Another note is that he wanted something he could modify. In my honest opinion, no modification to a gas engine is worth the money. You spend a few hundred bucks on a chip and get 20hp to the wheels. Spend the same money on a programmer for a diesel and you will get between 50 and 300hp extra to the wheels. These are not numbers off of bboxes, those lie. These are real world figures. Diesels are very mod friendly, and you can get a lot of power with minimal effort. But its addicitive and there is always one more thing you can do, which adds up.

In his case with the 12 valve cummins being in his price range, there are many cheap and easy little things to mod.



Either way it does come down to what he needs, does he need a diesel truck. Probably not, 99% of people who own them dont. Just like 99% of people who own trucks in general dont need one.

Buy what you like, and what you want to have as a project. Personally I absolutely hate the gasoline engines, due to their inefficiencies, and I just cant stand the smell of the exhaust. The new gas engines are also extremely complex, and make a modern diesel look simple. 

But thats just my two cents.


----------



## missourifornian (May 10, 2010)

Wow dude, nice response. I do need a work truck, however, because I would be using my truck for farm work and hauling toys. Also, the big problem ive noticed is that I could get a VERY nice gasoline truck for the same price as a low-average diesel. But, I am a diesel fanatic, so this argument is very interesting. What was that 3.9 cummins used in?


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

almost every single bread truck made. And some parcel trucks, but most Fedex trucks use either 6.5 diesels or Navistars 7.3L (kinda the powerstroke). The UPS trucks mostly used 5.9s.


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

durallymax said:


> Dodges are not known for reliability.


OK  Odometer: 1,000,000 miles; Local man racks up mileage

:fineprint

And I am not even brand loyalist.


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

Go with a 7.3 IDI Ford as long as the cylinder liners are OK, these engines are very reliable.
Cummins B, or ISB (watch that VP44) and get a Fass 100 or 150 pump installed ASAP.

Real diesels are in line and make alot of racket


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

flman said:


> OK  Odometer: 1,000,000 miles; Local man racks up mileage
> 
> :fineprint
> 
> And I am not even brand loyalist.


Only because it had a Cummins in it! My nieghbor bought a cummins and had 250,000 miles on it before the plastic on the seat was removed!


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

music in a bott said:


> Only because it had a Cummins in it! My nieghbor bought a cummins and had 250,000 miles on it before the plastic on the seat was removed!


Did it have a Cummins, I read it quick and did not catch that part? Any ways, some one was saying Dodges fall apart, the entire truck made a million miles?

Actually, I have a fleet of Inline diesels. Freightliner with a Cummins ISB, Sprinter 5 cyl inline, 2 Jeep CRDs with inline 4 cylinders, and last but not least the 3 cylinder JD.

Speaking of trucks, he needs to lay off the crack pipe, thinking commercial OTR trucks can run on half the fuel in 20 years. It takes energy to move a big load, that is why the prius is small. Hang on to your wallets. Another stupid fantasy to pay for.

Obama calls for more fuel efficiency for big rigs - Yahoo! News


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Actually, there have been documented cases of several vehicles - even gas models - going ove a million miles. There is, however, some doubt raised that this one actually did it.


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

You can run a dodge for 1000000 miles, you can run any vehicle for that long, but you have to do enough driving. 1,000,000 highway miles is a lot different tha 1,000,000 miles for a farm truck.

We have only put 20,000 miles on our feed truck wince we bought it with 260,000 miles. It is a Class 8 truck. And since we have had it in the last 7 years, the engine has been rebuilt, its had 8 clutches, a few sets of brakes, the axles have cracked numberous times, and many, many other little things. 


overall miles dont mattter.,

A dodge body will rot away, its a known fact. Just like its a known fact that if you buy an 03-04 6.0 powerstroke you will have problems, or if you buy a 94- or newer 6.5TD you will have issues with it.

Inline or Vee it doesnt matter. Its like people saying real trucks are Fords, or real tractors are Deere. Vees and Inlines both work great and last long. And then there are just as many vees and inlines that fail.


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

durallymax said:


> Inline or Vee it doesnt matter. Its like people saying real trucks are Fords, or real tractors are Deere. Vees and Inlines both work great and last long. And then there are just as many vees and inlines that fail.


Prove that one. Inlines run low RPMs while Vs run higher like a gasser. Sounds like more wear and tear per mile to me? I have owned both, and the Vs always ran 25 to 50% higher RPMs. How many OTRs trucks are failing? 

And it is not even a brand thing, even inline gassers have more torque and historically lasted longer, all of them, the old chevy nova, the old dart with its slant 6, and the Ford 300 6, that was a great engine, built only for trucks. Actually UPS used to use the 300 6 before they went to diesel.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Fordfarm said:


> Actually, there have been documented cases of several vehicles - even gas models - going ove a million miles. There is, however, some doubt raised that this one actually did it.


I doubt it!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

flman said:


> Did it have a Cummins, I read it quick and did not catch that part? Any ways, some one was saying Dodges fall apart, the entire truck made a million miles?
> 
> Actually, I have a fleet of Inline diesels. Freightliner with a Cummins ISB, Sprinter 5 cyl inline, 2 Jeep CRDs with inline 4 cylinders, and last but not least the 3 cylinder JD.
> 
> ...


There was a time that if someone had said "We need to go to the moon in 20 years" folks would have laughed. But we did it! Even still, some still think we've never been there. Anyways, you can't blame the guy for at least dreaming the impossible dream, when it comes to conservation and pollution. The last guy was giving special tax breaks to people who bought large gas guzzling SUVs. The fact is, if you set a goal for 50% but only reach 20%, well then that's better at least. Who on earth, is content with mediocre? The human spirit is continually pushing the envelope. I applaud it, even if it is a fantasy.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

flman said:


> Prove that one. Inlines run low RPMs while Vs run higher like a gasser. Sounds like more wear and tear per mile to me? I have owned both, and the Vs always ran 25 to 50% higher RPMs. How many OTRs trucks are failing?
> 
> And it is not even a brand thing, even inline gassers have more torque and historically lasted longer, all of them, the old chevy nova, the old dart with its slant 6, and the Ford 300 6, that was a great engine, built only for trucks. Actually UPS used to use the 300 6 before they went to diesel.


Not to throw some shadow of doubt here, but GM builds one of the best and longest lasting VEE configurations ever made. They put them in the locomotives, that go on for thousands of hours and millions of miles of literal continious operation that an OTR truck couldn't compare to really. For the record though, I prefer the inlines, even if they don't last as long. They just really seem to have the edge in terms of the fuel effeciency thing.


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

^^ Exactly, many folks forget engines are not just used in things that drive down roads.

Like I said they can be just as good or just as bad. Depends on how they are made.

Almost every large genset is a Vee configuration.

Some also forget that OTR trucks used to use Vees as well.

Vees do not always run higher RPMs. Like saying a 4 cylinder runs higher RPMs than a V8. Well yes a honda civic does run higher Rs than a pickup with a V8, but thats apples to oranges.

All variables aside there are really no reasons for a why a Vee is less reliable than an Inline


----------



## missourifornian (May 10, 2010)

But, Diesels of course run less rpms than gas engines. our Titan (built in Mississippi mind you) doesn't hit powerband until around 2000 rpm, where our powerstroke is blowin and goin at 1500. For anyone out there, the titan is probably the best competitor for the Tundra, its a sickly fast truck. Ours has been a great ranch truck, except for the traction control HATES gravel. OTT, How about classic diesels? Like early 90's cummins? is there much difference between the 12v and the 24v cummins engines?


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

yes there is enough difference. The early cummins trucks are good but you will feel a quarter when you drive over it.

24v came on in 98.5. It has electronically controlled injection with a VP44 (similar to the CAPS on the 8.3s)


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

music in a bott said:


> There was a time that if someone had said "We need to go to the moon in 20 years"


Man, you back him on Everything don't you? NASA went to the moon with no gooberment regulation, they would not have made it on half the fuel.


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

durallymax said:


> ^^ Exactly, many folks forget engines are not just used in things that drive down roads.
> 
> Like I said they can be just as good or just as bad. Depends on how they are made.
> 
> ...


Really, you can not dispute Physics, Inline longer stroke = more torque = less RPMs required to move the load.

The biggest of all diesels are inline and in large ships. They turn at super low RPMs. You can walk inside of the crank case they are so big.

Name all these OTRs that are in the junk yard that used to use Vees  Do you mean those old car carriers screaming down the road with the Detroit? I wonder why they only USED, to use them? Sort of like when GM used to put diesels in the Olds, a bad experiment.

The Vee is reliable, I did like the old navistar 7.3. Only thing with the Vee, is it runs higher RPMs, and there is no way it is not going to wear out faster at these RPMs.

And Bott, you locomotive is basically a generator. Not a machine of varying loads like a truck or a tractor.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

durallymax said:


> ^^
> 
> Some also forget that OTR trucks used to use Vees as well.
> 
> Vees do not always run higher RPMs. Like saying a 4 cylinder runs higher RPMs than a V8. Well yes a honda civic does run higher Rs than a pickup with a V8, but thats apples to oranges...................... and yet still, the higher RPM inline engine in the Honda will last as long as the lower RPM Vee in the truck, and even longer.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

flman said:


> Man, you back him on Everything don't you? NASA went to the moon with no gooberment regulation, they would not have made it on half the fuel.


Here we go again. Well FL, you need to read more or watch the discovery channel. Scientists are actually working on projects that certainly use less fuel than older designs, believe it or not! Might be only 15% and not 50%, but at least someone believes in improvement out there! The goal, by the way, of going to the moon was initiated by the government, and it would be private industry that would pull this off, not president Obama. :dazed: It could have been stated by Rush Limbaugh for all I cared, I think I was backing the concept of setting higher goals, improving pollution standards and so on. I mean, after all, we are talking about a non renewable resource that is being depleted, not to mention our lungs breathing the byproduct waste. Don't it make sense to strive for perfection, even if it means only making small progress? This is what is called "technology". Why would a person shun progress in any endeavor, even if it's implimented by an "evil black man"? How third world tribal supersticious is that?


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

More facts, Inline diesels are more fuel efficient then Vees, inlines do not require acceleration when releasing the clutch, they take right off from an idle even on steep hills.

And Bott, I could care less if he were purple, he is still evil, and wants to control you and me.


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

flman said:


> More facts, Inline diesels are more fuel efficient then Vees, inlines do not require acceleration when releasing the clutch, they take right off from an idle even on steep hills.
> 
> And Bott, I could care less if he were purple, he is still evil, and wants to control you and me.




Well how about choppers, lets talk them. A newer 870 Claas with a V8 Mercedes will Lug a hell of a lot more than the older 870s with the inlines.

Why?

Its how the engines are designed. On turbocharged engines its all about how the turbo(s) are setup to determine how much the engine will lug, because they dont make power until the turbos light. The reason the 870 with the V8 lugs more is due to its twin turbo desing, where as the inline has one big single. 

This is quite possibly one of the dumber arguements ive been in. Because there is no right answer. GMs v8s in the oldsmobiles wouldnt last 50,000 miles. Yet there are plenty of inlines out there that dont last long either (60 series detroit).


And yes I know all about the marine diesel that are large inlines.


It comes down to what works best for the application. This is dumb, its like argueing ford versus chevy.

Im not saying vees are better. Im just saying that they are not as bad as you make them out to be. Forget about the oldsmobile diesels and move on.


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

durallymax said:


> This is quite possibly one of the dumber arguements ive been in. Because there is no right answer. GMs v8s in the oldsmobiles wouldnt last 50,000 miles. Yet there are plenty of inlines out there that dont last long either (60 series detroit).


You said it, they were both made by the same manufacture no go figure. I am talking real diesels, Cat, Cummins, Mack, Mercedes, not failures.



durallymax said:


> Im not saying vees are better. Im just saying that they are not as bad as you make them out to be. Forget about the oldsmobile diesels and move on.


Re-read your quote, you are bringing up the Olds.

And what do you mean about choppers? Helicopters, another simple load like a generator? Yep, Vees do have their place, and inlines have their place pulling heavy loads because they like to grunt. The vees have proved them self just fine in lighter vehicles like pickups and cars. But they are ancient history in OTR trucks.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

durallymax said:


> Well how about choppers, lets talk them. A newer 870 Claas with a V8 Mercedes will Lug a hell of a lot more than the older 870s with the inlines.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


I so agree about your comment on how the engines are built. You take older in line gas engines from Chevy or Ford and they rarely made it past 100,000 miles, then came the Japanese, with engines that typically go 300,00 miles, and caused America to start rethinking the quality issue. I think a great deal of the reliability and longevity issue does pivot around the prep, workmanship and design more so than the configuration.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

So Missouri, Which way are you leaning now? I'd opt for a Volvo diesel, myself!


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> You take older in line gas engines from Chevy or Ford and they rarely made it past 100,000 miles..........


HUH? I owned a few inline gassers pushing 200k, and they ran just fine. Once again, those old gasser UPS vans, ran 8+ hours a day, on a 300 I6 gasser.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Missouri? You still around?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

tractor beam said:


> I doubt it!


I don't care.....


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Fordfarm said:


> I don't care.....


Don't care about what?


----------



## DocHolliday (Jun 24, 2008)

Get a 1979 Ford F150 4X4 with a 460 like mine.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

He disappeared totally, I think. I bet he wound up buying a nissan!


----------



## missourifornian (May 10, 2010)

ha sorry guys, been outta town for a while. Studying for finals. Anyway, this argument is really interesting to me, but I would probably go for a Ford Diesel, because that is what I know. My parents already own a f250, and I love that truck. But, the V vs. inline argument is really interesting. For my part in this, A vee revving higher may be better, especially because you could engineer turbo's to spool at higher rpm's, getting more power from the harder work by the engine. Also, as a side note, our f250 has about 175k miles on it, and weve only replaced the transmission, and that was because of excess towing on highways.


----------



## missourifornian (May 10, 2010)

oh, doc, my dad used to have a ford exactly like that! Green, and light green, with green interior, mag wheels, and the 460. Had a wierd smell, but some good memories in that truck. Does yours run okay still? Those trucks are getting old nowadays.


----------



## DocHolliday (Jun 24, 2008)

missourifornian said:


> oh, doc, my dad used to have a ford exactly like that! Green, and light green, with green interior, mag wheels, and the 460. Had a wierd smell, but some good memories in that truck. Does yours run okay still? Those trucks are getting old nowadays.


I'm selling it. Rebuilt engine but spun the main bearings on the main caps.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

DocHolliday said:


> I'm selling it. Rebuilt engine but spun the main bearings on the main caps.


I might have misunderstood you Doc, but I thought you said you were 68...? I have a hard time picturing a 68 year old man out swamping and wreaking havoc on your bearings!:lmao: I just had to give you some crap. Surely this is your kids rig right?


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

flman said:


> And what do you mean about choppers? Helicopters, another simple load like a generator? Yep, Vees do have their place, and inlines have their place pulling heavy loads because they like to grunt. The vees have proved them self just fine in lighter vehicles like pickups and cars. But they are ancient history in OTR trucks.


Forage harvestors, I though Claas implied that since im on a "tractor" forum.

A Forage harvestor is not a simple load. Its the most hell many engines can go through.


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

missourifornian said:


> ha sorry guys, been outta town for a while. Studying for finals. Anyway, this argument is really interesting to me, but I would probably go for a Ford Diesel, because that is what I know. My parents already own a f250, and I love that truck. But, the V vs. inline argument is really interesting. For my part in this, A vee revving higher may be better, especially because you could engineer turbo's to spool at higher rpm's, getting more power from the harder work by the engine. Also, as a side note, our f250 has about 175k miles on it, and weve only replaced the transmission, and that was because of excess towing on highways.


as long as you make sure you stay away from that 6.oh no.

The 7.3 was good and reliable. and its good for a younger person too because you cant really modify it. Well you can but at about 400hp those powder rods will be toast.


----------



## missourifornian (May 10, 2010)

durallymax said:


> as long as you make sure you stay away from that 6.oh no.
> 
> The 7.3 was good and reliable. and its good for a younger person too because you cant really modify it. Well you can but at about 400hp those powder rods will be toast.


Wait, whose side are you on? just kidding. Thats an interesting perspective, and I know that the rods are weak, we had to replace them on our ranch truck after 100k miles. But, say I would like to get a little more hp, I know the cummins trucks are almost bulletproof, but I'm not really a fan of dodge styling up until recently. About how much power could a 7.3 hold before stuff starts exploding?


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

Saying the cummins is bulletproof is like saying the Allison is bulletproof. Stock they both run great, add power to either one and they have their issues like anything else.

The 7.3s will hold some power, there are some running around with a lot of power, and one with 1800hp, but he stuck hundreds of thousands into it to get it that far and its far from a powerstroke.

I dont know much about the 7.3s, call wide open performance, Zane has pushed the limits of them since the beginning. Elite Diesel is also home to some powerstroke gurus.

If you want to know much about the stroker chokers, Im not the guy to ask.


----------



## missourifornian (May 10, 2010)

hey, I have another question that can go here: I was driving our 7.3 ranch truck today, and I noticed that it has a tendacy to shift into the highest gear at around 40 mph, even when the rpms are below normal shifts. Is this an issue of the ecu or just a stupid tranny?


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

just they way those trucks are.


----------



## missourifornian (May 10, 2010)

haha it sucks because on 45 mph roads, the transmission is in 4th when it should be in third, and lugs all the way. Im gonna mess with my tuner tomorrow to see what setting its on.


----------



## DocHolliday (Jun 24, 2008)

tractor beam said:


> I might have misunderstood you Doc, but I thought you said you were 68...? I have a hard time picturing a 68 year old man out swamping and wreaking havoc on your bearings!:lmao: I just had to give you some crap. Surely this is your kids rig right?


No, I am 19.

I have no kids yet...thank God! :lmao:


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

Admin???BAN BAN ^^^^^


----------



## DocHolliday (Jun 24, 2008)

WHAT DID I SAY!?!?! CHINA IS TAKING OVER AND NOW IS TAKING OVER THE INTERNET! Ban the Communist scum!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

DocHolliday said:


> No, I am 19.
> 
> I have no kids yet...thank God! :lmao:


Whew! Forgive me son! I thought with a name like DOC, you were a retired physician. Ha! Shows you just how impersonal the forums can be huh? What's the explaination behind the avatar? Looks to be a photo from WW1 or 2.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

missourifornian said:


> haha it sucks because on 45 mph roads, the transmission is in 4th when it should be in third, and lugs all the way. Im gonna mess with my tuner tomorrow to see what setting its on.


Hey missourifornian, you still around buddy? How goes the truck search?


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

DocHolliday said:


> WHAT DID I SAY!?!?! CHINA IS TAKING OVER AND NOW IS TAKING OVER THE INTERNET! Ban the Communist scum!


No it wasnt to ban you, there was another post between mine and yours and it has been cleaned up which makes it look like I was directing it at you.


----------



## missourifornian (May 10, 2010)

haha sorry guys, haven't been computering lately. I'm using our ranch truck to commute, but I'm still looking.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

missourifornian said:


> haha sorry guys, haven't been computering lately. I'm using our ranch truck to commute, but I'm still looking.


Just get a toyota and be done with it!


----------



## missourifornian (May 10, 2010)

ehhh, the toyota tundra's and tacoma's are okay, but I would have to be purchasing one from the late 1990's or early 2000's. On the other hand, I am also into the prerunner culture, so it isn't bad choice. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Glad to read you're still around! I don't know........I always liked the Toyotas. Most folks are driving around with an empty bed 90% of the time, and when you need to, the small trucks will haul 2000 pounds just fine. Why pay the extra gasoline for a full size? But that's me, my friend. Gasoline won't always be cheap!


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Heres my truck I have had for ten years Dodge Pickup 1996

I have a 30' x 50' heated workshop to take care of it, thats why its in such nice shape.

Rob


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I've got it, Buy a nice gas rig and get a CD of a diesel engine and play it real loud and put a BBQ grill in the back for smoke. Just kidding


----------



## missourifornian (May 10, 2010)

lmao good thinking rsmith! I'm not sure if I posted this, but I have an ambitious plan for a truck I already own, my Ford Ranger. It was rolled about 9 years ago, and instead of being scrapped, we threw on a five inch lift, flatbed, and cut off the mangled roof. (oh, and I did a camo paint job for the hell of it). Well, I just got an offer I can't refuse on someone building a rollcage for it, so it will be able to registered. All it truly needs is a windshield. The only issue is that its 2wd, but thats more fun. Anyway, I was thinking of getting a Limited Slip or selectable locker. would this be worth it/would it damage the running gear, because the truck isn't worth a new tranny or rear end.


----------



## missourifornian (May 10, 2010)

oh yeah, check this out, finally put up a listing for my pride and joy........ :'( hopefully gonna use this money, put it in a high interest CD while at school, and come back ready to make a purchase! CUSTOM HUNTING FORD RANGER--------TAKE A LOOK!

p.s. interesting note the awesome photo in the grass I didn't know I had until about an hour ago. Made it my screen saver  .


----------

